# Specialized vs Cannondale



## Jerrylaw1 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey guys, quick question. I a return roadie, from about 15 years ago. Ive been riding for about 6 months now. I'm currently riding a Royce Union mountain bike. Bike technol;ogy has come a LONG was since the last time i was into it. This Feb or March im going to get a real bike, Does anybody have any opinion on cannondale vs specialized. I kind of fell in love with the Spec. Tarmac, but i hear great things about cannondale bikes. I want to go into a full carbon and I want to spent between 2,000 and 3,000. Also I want to get into some longer rides, as soon as im back in shape, centuries, etc. Any help would be greatly appriciated. Jerry


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't think you will learn anything here that will really set one apart over the other. Do a little research on proper fit, go ride some bikes and get the one that fits good, rides good and gives you wood.


----------



## karategirl (Aug 27, 2006)

Lifelover said:


> I don't think you will learn anything here that will really set one apart over the other. Do a little research on proper fit, go ride some bikes and get the one that fits good, rides good and gives you wood.


 You would have to test ride them. Some people prefer Specialized, some prefer Cannondale. Whichever one makes you happy is the one for you.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

I think you will have a hard time finding a <$3000 FULL carbon Cdale (Supersix) but the SystemSix is in no way a lesser bike. I dont really know a whole lot about specialized except my riding friend has a tarmac expert and loves it. its very cool looking


----------



## Jerrylaw1 (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the help guys!!!!! At least it will be fun test driving all these bikes!!

Jerry


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

hmmm...how about felt? 

any reason why just c'dale and specialized?


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

Depends on what you're looking for. If you're looking at longer rides, you may be more interested in the Roubaix/Synapse lines. For full carbon, Cannondale would fall into your budget. I've heard great things about both; in fact, they are both used by some of the professionals in races such as Paris-Roubaix because of their combination of performance and comfort. 

In a full racing bike, Cannondale doesn't offer the flexibility that Specialized does - the Supersix comes only as one frame (unlike the Tarmac with different levels - S-works, Expert, Pro, Comp). As teffisk noted, the Systemsix is a great bike, chosen by many over the Supersix (including professionals eg. Danilo DiLuca, Giro Italia champ). The Systemsix has come down in price and would just fall into your budget.

As everyone will tell you, try all the bikes and get the one that suits you best. And have fun looking.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd ride as many different bikes you can possibly get your hands on. I would NOT limit myself to a single brand, or even two brands. There is soooo much out there now, you'd be doing yourself a disservice by starting with such a narrow focus.


----------



## bike_guy (Mar 26, 2002)

jhamlin38 said:


> I'd ride as many different bikes you can possibly get your hands on. I would NOT limit myself to a single brand, or even two brands. There is soooo much out there now, you'd be doing yourself a disservice by starting with such a narrow focus.


Agreed. There is just so much more to choose from besides the "Big 3".


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I think all bikes are the same. You buy the LBS for service, you buy for pricing, you buy what you like riding, you buy the components on the bike. Minimum should be 105, preferably Ultegra, but on this forum, that's up for argument. I have 9 speed and will be building a 10 speed. My recommendation is 10 speed and not 9 as parts are becoming harder to get. 9 speed are cheaper and cheaper to maintain and replace components.

If you buy a Specialized, Cannondale, Trek, Giant, Fuji, Klein, Felt, Jamis, and many others, you are buying a quality bike.

I would ride carbon, titanium, and aluminum bikes before I would make a decision and see how you like the ride of each of them. The carbon and titanium ride the best. I prefer the shock absorbing qualities of titanium.


----------



## wetduck (Oct 20, 2006)

I bought a full carbon Tarmac Comp about a year ago (+2000 miles) and love it. All I've had to do is adjust the rear derailleur cable. I do have to watch the posture of my back on long rides, I'm 52 now, but it doesn't bother me when ride frequently. You may want to ride the Roubaix, it is built for longer time in the saddle but probably a little slower so I'm told. One of my buddies rides a Cannondale Six and loves it too. He put over 11000 miles on a Cannondale 1000 before he got the Six. Go figure. Go ride 'em all. Get what you like best.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

The Specialized Roubaix has a taller headtube so your riding position is not as low. Less flexible and older riders may appreciate that, I do. And if I need to get more streamline, I just go into the drops.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

lawrence said:


> The Specialized Roubaix has a taller headtube so your riding position is not as low. Less flexible and older riders may appreciate that, I do. And if I need to get more streamline, I just go into the drops.


But i think the 08 specializeds look like $h!+. probably better in real life, but I'm a big fan of asthetics.


----------



## Jerrylaw1 (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks everybody!!!! Wish me luck!!!


Jerry


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

I heard Cdale was sell out to one of the "Walmart" level manufactures like Schwinn, Mongoose or something. It would be a great shame if it is true. I'd go with a Specialized they seem to put out a lot of good products.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

funktekk said:


> I heard Cdale was sell out to one of the "Walmart" level manufactures like Schwinn, Mongoose or something. It would be a great shame if it is true. I'd go with a Specialized they seem to put out a lot of good products.


hmm, I highly doubt that considering they build their $10000 road bike frames in the US


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

EUGKIM-I'm not sure what you meant there as far as "one frame" or not in "different levels" like the Tarmac! 

The SuperSix has six different levels! It comes as a 1) SuperSix Ultimate which retails for $10,599, 2) Team SRM for $9.599, 3) Team for $6,899, 4) SuperSix 1 for $5,899, 5) SuperSix 2 for $5,549, and the 6) SuperSix 3 for $3,729. That's 6 different complete bikes in a $7000 price range with components ranging from Mid-level Shimano Ultegra to the new, over-priced, Sram Red. That constitutes as "different levels" to me, and you can buy just the frame as well. They also offer the 1-3 models in compact crank versions as well, that's almost ten different models to choose from in total!


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

what he's is saying is the frame on the $3000 supersix is the exact same frame as the $10000 one. With Specialized the Tarmac frames range from 5r to 11r or whatever it is, but not only does the componentry increase, but so does the frame itself


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

ahh i see, thanks for clarifying teffisk!!


----------



## dbackjac (Jan 10, 2007)

Both Spec. & Can. make an excelent bike. Pay very close attention to the actual specs on the bike . I can promise you , Cannondale bike sizes are meaningless. I ride a 58" Synapse SL1 but the LBS told me I'm a 56" which is what I've always ridden. I was fitted professionally via computer etc. and I needed a taller steerer tube than the 56" offered.Try and get fitted by someone who knows what their doing ( not some silly measuring stick that goes between your legs.) The Synapse line is built for comfort & speed as opposed to a full race bike where your in more of an attack position.The Synapse is extremely light 
( under 16 Lbs with pedals) and climbs like a bandit ! For the sake of saving some money take a look at the SL 2
Good Luck


----------



## Lulu9 (Dec 7, 2007)

Both Cannondale and Specialized make great bikes. But it depends what kind of ride you're looking for. I've been riding a Cannondale R3000si CAAD5 for six years now and am looking to buy a new bike this year. I test rode the Specialized Tarmac Pro, supposedly their stiffest frame, and realized how spoiled I've been with Cannondale... the Tarmac was super-smooth, incredibly light - but it just didn't have the lively "get-up-and-go" feel of my old aluminum bike.

Then I test rode the SystemSix and within the first 10 feet I thought "THIS IS THE BOMB!". Lively ride, great handling - stand up on the pedals and the bike just GOES - this baby wants to go fast. It's super stiff but still comfortable - you fly over potholes with ease. 

FYI, although it's $2000 cheaper this frame is torsionally stiffer than the SuperSix. Now that they are focusing on SuperSix as their high-end frame, they have dropped the price on the SystemSix, making it a ridiculously good deal. Team riders in the '07 Tour had access to both bikes and often chose the SystemSix over the SuperSix for race days.

All that said - I was wondering if anyone has test ridden the Wilier Izoard and could comment on how it compares to Cannondale. I have a connection to get half-price on a 2008 Izoard with full Chorus - it is a great deal - so I'm trying to decide between that and the SystemSix 1. The Wilier is full carbon but seems to share similar geometry and the huge BB of Cannondale. Any input much appreciated.


----------

